# Why are "solo" artists (mainstream or not) more relevant than bands these days?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

*Why are "solo" artists (mainstream or not) more relevant than bands these days?*

It doesn't matter whether they are mainstream or not. I see more solo artists owning the music industry these days. Bands look like something from the past sometimes.


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

the funny thing is that in most cases they are not solo artists at all, in the past you had situations like Dire Straits who was a band only in the name, since every facet of their music belonged to Mark Knopfler's vision, nowadays I don't see many artists capable of a similar degree of control over their output, nonetheless they are sold as "solo" - it has to be a marketing choice.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

PresenTense said:


> It doesn't matter whether they are mainstream or not. I see more solo artists owning the music industry these days. Bands look like something from the past sometimes.


considering that rap and electronic music are way more relevant than rock, I guess that the fact that playing instruments is not something so crucial like in the past, so one doesn't need other three or four persons to be able to make music. This is not a criticism in any case, I love electronic music.


----------

